# Thiết kế nhà máy nước sạch



## sieutocviet4 (31/12/20)

Khi xây hồ sơ thiết kế nhà máy của bạn có được phát huy tối đa công năng hiệu quả làm việc hay không? 
Có đảm bảo được chất lượng an toàn và bền vững của nhà xưởng theo thời gian hay không? 
Thì những vấn đề này đều cần phải [phụ thuộc|dựa vào] rất nhiều vào trình độ chuyên môn của những kỹ sư tư vấn thiết kế nhà máy giàu kinh nghiệm.






Một hồ sơ thiết kế như thế nào là đạt chuẩn quy trình?
Nội dung chính hồ sơ thiết kế nhà máy:


– Sơ đồ mặt bằng tổng thể của một công trình, các [kết cấu|quy mô] khối công trình, sơ đồ của công nghệ thực tế và các công trình phụ hỗ trợ.
– Bản vẽ phối cảnh công trình
– Hồ sơ thiết kế kiến trúc.
– Hồ sơ thiết kế kết cấu.
– Hồ sơ thiết kế cơ điện (điện, nước, điều hòa, phòng cháy chữa cháy, xử lý nước thải bảo vệ môi trường…).
– Sơ đồ kết cấu đường nội bộ, hệ thống thoát nước của nhà xưởng ra ngoài.
– Hồ sơ thiết kế cổng, hang rào.


Quy trình tiếp nhận một hồ sơ thiết kế nhà máy.






Bên đơn vị thực hiện thiết kế nhà máy cần phải gặp chủ đầu tư thường xuyên để nắm bắt ý tưởng và các yêu cầu cần có cho nhà máy của chủ đầu tư mong muốn:
– Lập dự toán cơ bản theo kí kết.
– Thiết kế tổng mặt bằng công trình bám sát theo sơ đồ công nghệ áp dụng.
– Sơ đồ thiết kế tổng mặt bằng công trình và bản vẽ phối cảnh tổng thể.
– Triển khai thiết lập hồ sơ thiết kế kỹ thuật: Kết cấu công trình, sơ đồ thi công điện, nước, đường, kỹ thuật khác được áp dụng,…
– Bàn giao hồ sơ thiết kế nhà máy, bản vẽ công trình cho chủ đầu tư.


Quy trình thiết kế nhà máy
Tư vấn thiết kế nhà máy


Sau khi đánh giá diện tích xây dựng, lí do sản xuất, các yêu cầu của người mua, công ty Tân Hoàng Phát vấn sẽ đưa ra phương án sơ bộ. 
Tùy theo lựa chọn của chủ doanh nghiệp mà sẽ có giải pháp trung hòa tốt nhất về kiến trúc, kết cấu, chi phí, hệ thống điện nước, 
xả thải, điều hòa, trạm biến áp, hệ thống phòng cháy chữa cháy...


Thẩm định thiết kế và xin giấy phép xây dựng nhà máy






Tiếp theo, trên nền tảng thiết kế nhà máy cơ sở, sẽ được thẩm định tại các cơ quan quản lý nhà nước. 
Quá trình tốn kém khá nhiều thời gian cho đến lúc lập được hồ sơ xin giấy phép xây dựng công trình nhà máy theo đúng thiết kế. 
Việc này cần đến kinh nghiệm từng thiết kế các công trình nhà máy lớn và đội ngũ kỹ sư 
thiết kế nhà máy đã từng thiết kế và kiểm tra nhiều công trình dể công trình của khách hàng có thể dễ dàng được thông qua. 




LIÊN HỆ VĂN PHÒNG
Công ty TNHH thiết kế và đầu tư xây dựng Tân Hoàng Phát
ĐC: Tầng 5, Tòa Central point 219 Trung Kính, Yên Hòa Cầu Giấy, TP Hà nội
Thiết bị điện công nghiệp và dân dụng - diencongnghiep.top
Email: diencongnghiep.top@gmail.com
Hotline: 0911.066.518, 0969.002.382


----------

